# HONG KONG | Kowloon Bay Redevelopments



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *鄧麗欣之戀* from skyscrapers.cn :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/KinInNature


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*B&Q撤港 宜家接租15萬呎舖 *
26 June 2009

【明報專訊】兩年前聲勢浩大地登陸香港的英國家居建材店B&Q，以業務整合為理由，將於數月後撤出本港。該公司現時租用嘉里（0683）旗下九龍灣MegaBox商場的店舖將結業，所佔用的12萬平方呎樓面，將由宜家傢俬承租，連同其他細舖，宜家將租用共15萬平方呎，宜家傢俬會由德福廣場遷往，新店預期在明年7月開業，新舖較舊舖面積大近倍。

B&Q在聲明中表示，自今年3月起計劃為全中國40家分店進行整合計劃，位於香港的門店將於3至4個月後結業，同時制定了詳盡的員工安置與賠償計劃，亦會確保現有顧客的消費者權益，在接下來的3至4個月內，B&Q位於九龍灣的門店將照常運營，而顧客服務將持續至今年底。 B&Q自07年6月開始進駐MegaBox，而商場的一般租約期為3年，按道理租約將於明年中屆滿；對於是否提前解約，B&Q昨日並沒有回覆。

宜家傢俬負責人、牛奶公司集團特項零售業務董事麥瑞琼表示，宜家傢俬現時位於德福廣場的舖位，租用面積達8萬平方呎，搬往MegaBox後舖面會增至15萬平方呎，為配合分店擴張，集團將於明年初增聘約50至80名人手。該公司現時在銅鑼灣、沙田及九龍灣均設有分店，明年九龍灣新址開業後，將成為旗下在港面積最大的旗艦店，新店將包括一間9000平方呎的瑞典餐廳。

德福頓失8萬呎長租收入

MegaBox Development Co Ltd總經理文靜芝表示，宜家租約期為超過2年，但拒絕透露租金水平，料宜家進駐後可為商場營業額帶來雙位數字增長。對於有大租客遷出德福商場，港鐵（0066）總商場事務經理伍翠樂表示，商場重整租戶組合是平常事，因為要令顧客保持新鮮感，至於該8萬平方呎樓面會怎樣處置，則要留待日後公布。

另一方面，新地（0016）代理租務部經理黃佩玲表示，旗下葵芳新都會廣場一樓翻新完成後，商場營業額及租金均錄得15%升幅；現提供之總54萬平方呎商場樓面100%租出，呎租在80至130元水平，上半年該商場營業額升一成，估計下半年升幅相若。


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *鄧麗欣之戀* from skyscrapers.cn :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Busy lifestyles a nail in homeware retailer's coffin *
13 July 2009
South China Morning Post

Two years ago Europe's biggest home improvements retailer Kingfisher opened its first B&Q store in Hong Kong with its sights set on attracting home upgraders to its wide range of do-it-yourself products.

Now the British retailing giant is following in the footsteps of another failed venture by France's Carrefour nine years ago and preparing to shut down its only store in the city.

Market observers believe the city's fast pace deprives consumers of the time and energy to be the home handyman.

B&Q's location in Kowloon Bay and lack of sufficient advertising were seen as other reasons behind the poor performance. Hong Kong Island or New Territories residents normally would not travel that far for furniture when they could easily buy from Swedish home furnishing retailer IKEA or local competitor Pricerite as they have more extensive sales networks.

Steve Gilman, the chief executive of B&Q Asia, who spearheaded the group's drive into the region by opening stores on the mainland and in Taiwan before taking charge of the Hong Kong store opening, had told the Post last year that the retailer had not found the right locations with the right space at the right price, but it would keep searching in order to build up a network of smaller stores. That never materialised and Mr Gilman, a B&Q veteran of almost 30 years, retired last year.

Unlike Carrefour, which withdrew from Hong Kong in 2000 but continues to prosper on the mainland, B&Q is having difficulties across the border, too.

Kingfisher's China business, including the Hong Kong store, lost £52 million (HK$653.68 million) last year, widening from a £17 million deficit a year earlier.

In the first quarter of 2009, those losses swelled 25.7 per cent from a year earlier to £14 million while revenues fell 23.7 per cent from "mounting costs arising from running down stores", according to Kingfisher's quarterly report.

Kingfisher, which entered the mainland market a decade ago, attributed the poor performance to a rapid weakening of the housing market and the consequent fall in demand for new apartment fit-outs as well as overexpansion.

"The global financial crisis has had a profound impact on companies across all industries. For B&Q, the weakening business climate in the home improvement industry in China is further accentuated by the negative effect of the decline in consumer confidence," a B&Q spokesman said.

The group said in March it planned a major consolidation and revamp of its mainland stores. A net exceptional accounting charge of £107 million was booked, primarily reflecting asset impairments and around £30 million of cash that would be invested in revamping the remaining 41 stores.

But the group remained upbeat on its China business.

"B&Q is the industry leader in the mainland market and we firmly believe that our new proposition will lead the change in the industry and continue our success in China," said the spokesman.

Rivals were less sure about its prospects, citing increasing competition from local players.

"B&Q attracted consumers soon after it entered the mainland market thanks to its good reputation and high-quality products. But domestic players are also improving quality assurance and services," said one industry insider.

B&Q also attracted negative publicity in 2007, when a supplier sued for delayed payments, which caught media headlines, said its critics. Although the case was settled and both sides issued a joint statement expressing satisfaction with the outcome, the public relations war waged before the settlement tarnished the foreign player's image, they said.

More fundamentally, said industry players, Chinese consumers had not taken to the DIY culture, forcing a change of product line-up on B&Q shelves.

Domestic rivals, meanwhile, were enjoying increased access to private equity as a source of funding.

Shanghai-based Red Star Furniture Group, for instance, received about US$200 million from private equity firm Warburg Pincus and is aiming to have an initial public offering next year.

Red Star now has 50 stores around the nation and owns about 70 per cent of store properties.

Board secretary Guo Binghe said in an interview that the firm planned to open an additional 15 to 20 outlets this year.

"In this competitive market full of potential, if any firm, foreign or domestic, big or small, can win hearts of consumers, it can survive and prosper," said Mr Guo.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *fatshe* :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *鄧麗欣之戀* from skyscrapers.cn :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*代理：觀塘啓德大廈完成收樓９３％，已有逾２０間發展商接洽 *
29 July 2009

《經濟通通訊社２９日專訊》中原測量師行董事張競達於記者會表示，觀塘道「啓德大廈」現時已收集９３％業權，完成手頭上正處理單位，可望取得業權９５％，現時已收到超過２０間發展商提出接洽，意向價維持４月時水平。

該大廈由４幢物業組成，整地盤面積約６﹒１４９７萬平方呎，可建最大地積比率為７﹒５倍，而建築物內住用及非住用部份比率則為９倍。

他表示，早前政府建議把收樓門檻降低至８０％，不但有利發展商，亦有利等候重建的業主，因為部份樓齡逾５０年舊樓，業主已去世，要尋回遺產繼承人並不容易。

他補充，該地皮涉及２８８個住宅單位、１６個地舖單位及１００個車位，若招標成功，會成為有史以來最大的單一收購項目，招標期由今日至９月９日中午截止。（ｊｓ）


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *鄧麗欣之戀* from skyscrapers.cn :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

創紀之城7期 by *bextra* from skyscrapers.cn :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*政府批地給團體建國際學校*
(明報)2009年8月6日 星期四 23:25

教育局公布，位於九龍及新界的4幅全新土地，已分配予4家辦學團體興建國際學校。

每幅土地可發展1間包括中小學部的國際學校，合共提供約3,500個中小學學額。

獲分配土地建校的團體，包括Kellett School Association獲配九龍灣啟祥道及宏光道交界的土地、香港九龍塘基督教中華宣道會獲配九龍荔枝角瓊林街前茘枝角寮屋區、The Hong Kong Academy Educational Foundation獲配西貢 墟第4區惠民路及美聯街交界1幅土地。

這3幅土地將發展包括中小學部的國際學校，以擴展或重置有關辦學團體現有的國際學校。

另外，哈羅國際學校（香港）則獲配屯門 青山公路掃管笏第48區前軍營，作為發展設有小學及中學部的全新國際寄宿學校，寄宿設施將提供予中學部學生使用。


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *bextra* from skyscrapers.cn :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *bextra* from skyscrapers.cn :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *fatshe* :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *鄧麗欣之戀* from skyscrapers.cn :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *fatshe* :


----------



## juan-diego (Jun 2, 2009)

wow,,,, wow.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *鄧麗欣之戀* from skyscrapers.cn :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *fatshe* :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Safety probe ordered after man dies when vehicle plunges to ground on building site*
13 November 2009
South China Morning Post

An investigation has been launched into whether proper safety measures were followed on a Kowloon Bay construction site where a man died yesterday when his vehicle plunged from the first floor to the ground.

Shortly before 10am, Yau Hung, 37, reversed a tractor-like vehicle, used to move construction waste, into a space near the edge of the first floor of a building under construction in Wang Chiu Road. An open cargo hold at the back of the vehicle was loaded with waste. Police said the vehicle had stopped and the waste was about to be unloaded at the time of the incident.

"The centre of gravity was probably at the back of the vehicle as construction waste was being unloaded, so it flipped over and plunged to the ground level," a police officer said.

The vehicle landed on its side and some waste fell out of the cargo hold.

Yau was taken to United Christian Hospital, where doctors declared him dead at 10.24am.

The Labour Department sent officers to the site to investigate. "We will issue a notice to suspend work at the site temporarily to stop work concerning unloading waste on the edge of a building being constructed until safety measures have been improved," the department said.

Chow Luen-kiu, chairman of the Hong Kong Construction Industry Employees General Union, said the Labour Department should look into whether proper safety procedures were followed when construction waste was unloaded from the truck.

He said drivers of such a tractor were required to receive training. "Initial investigation showed the victim had attended the training and was a qualified person."

The chief executive of the Association for the Rights of Industrial Accident Victims, Chan Kam-hong, said Yau was the family breadwinner, with a wife and teenage daughter and son. His daughter is studying in the United States.

The use of the vehicle involved in the accident was regulated under the Factories and Industrial Undertakings (Loadshifting Machinery) Regulation, which also covered excavators and loaders, the Labour Department said. The law required operators to obtain a special licence.

Construction Association chairman Conrad Wong Tin-cheung said different building sites employed different safety measures and the association would review the situation to see if they needed to be standardised.

"Rear mirrors or devices are installed for big vehicles so drivers can see the rear view of the vehicle. We will consider whether such devices should be installed for small vehicles," he said.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Home furnisher Ikea shows off its supersized Sha Tin makeover *
2 December 2009
SCMP

After seeing off British home improvement giant B&Q last year, Jardine Matheson's Ikea is now rolling out a supersized version of flat-pack and Allen key retail heaven.

Following a year-long renovation, the retailer reopened its Sha Tin store yesterday featuring 120,000 square feet of floor space, 35 display rooms, 7,500 items and a 130-seat Swedish restaurant. An even bigger outlet is now planned at Kowloon Bay.

With its lightweight, knock-together furniture better suited to the city's cramped living space, Ikea proved a formidable competitor to B&Q whose outdoor barbecue sets and garden supplies were more applicable to European homes.

The Sha Tin outlet is the biggest of Ikea's three stores in the city and takes up the fifth and sixth floors of Sun Hung Kai's HomeSquare in Grand Central Plaza.

Ikea's Hong Kong operations, controlled by Jardine Matheson Holdings through Dairy Farm International Holdings, also has shops in Causeway Bay and Telford Plaza, Kowloon Bay.

Benjamin Birks, general manager of Ikea Hong Kong, said the Swedish home furnisher had benefited from the fact that Hongkongers had become more attached to their homes during the recent tough economic times.

"Home becomes even more important to people as they spend much more time there and are more aware of the value of a beautiful home," said Birks.

Ikea is now planning to open an even bigger outlet in MegaBox at Kowloon Bay in the middle of next year, to replace its Telford Plaza shop.

The 150,000 sq ft space at MegaBox was vacated earlier this year by B&Q, which became a victim of punishing rents and the economic slowdown. Europe's biggest home improvements retailer said it was closing owing to poor business performance and the fact it had not found the right location with the right space and at the right price.

The opening of HomeSquare Ikea is expected to bring a double-digit increase in customers and turnover at the shopping centre, which aims to become the city's biggest one-stop retailer for home updaters.

Henry Lam Ka-keung, general manager of leasing at Sun Hung Kai Real Estate Agency, forecast that customer traffic this Christmas might climb 12 per cent and sales by 15 per cent compared to the same period last year thanks to the "Ikea effect".

Lam said the average rent at HomeSquare stood at HK$70 per square foot, and they had made "some minor adjustments" over the rent level with Ikea before the shop opened. Aside from Ikea, the home-themed shopping centre also sells electrical appliances, lighting, accessories and furniture.

"The customers we target are middle-class families living in the New Territories, the most populated region in Hong Kong," he said. "We are looking forward to seeing more than 20 per cent growth in sales next year."


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *fatshe* :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Elevated walkway system in Kowloon Bay gazetted *
Friday, January 15, 2010
Government Press Release

The Government published a notice in the Gazette today (January 15) on the construction of an elevated walkway system in Kowloon Bay. The walkway system will link up the Kowloon Bay Industrial Area and Telford Gardens to the MTR Kowloon Bay Station.

The proposed works include construction of a covered 550-metre elevated walkway system; associated staircases, escalators and lifts for the proposed elevated walkway system; modification of a section of Wang Hoi Road near the junction with Sheung Yuet Road, including the provision of a pedestrian crossing; permanent or temporary closure and reconstruction/modification of existing facilities nearby such as refuge island and footbridge staircase; and ancillary works including landscaping and drainage works.

Plan and scheme of the works are available for public inspection at the following government offices during office hours:

(i) Central and Western District Office, Public Enquiry Service Centre, Unit 5, Ground Floor, The Center, 99 Queen's Road Central;

(ii) Kwun Tong District Office, Public Enquiry Service Centre, Lower Ground Floor, Kwun Tong District Branch Offices Building, 6 Tung Yan Street, Kwun Tong; and

(iii) District Lands Office, Kowloon East, 10th Floor, Yau Ma Tei Carpark Building, 250 Shanghai Street.

Any person who wishes to object to the proposed works or the use, or both, should write to the Secretary for Transport and Housing, 16/F, Murray Building, Garden Road, Hong Kong, on or before March 16.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Customers bid farewell to an `old neighbor'*
1 March 2010
The Standard

Long-time customers flocked yesterday to Jusco in Lok Fu to bid farewell to the venerable department store.

*The 148,000-square-foot outlet, which opened in 1991, will be relocated to MegaBox in Kowloon Bay in the middle of the year.*

Shoppers yesterday hunted for bedroom accessories, household goods and clothes sold at heavy discounts.

Some wrote on a board, stating how much they will miss the ``old neighbor,'' while others praised the store's service and caring culture.

One customer wrote that the Lok Fu store forms part of her childhood memories, as she used to hang out there with friends after school, or with her grandmother on weekends. ``It was where I used to hang around for 18 years. I will miss it so much,'' the writer said.

Tang Chun-mei, 30, took pictures with her son.

``I have been living in Wong Tai Sin for more than 10 years. The store is where I spent my free time with friends and family,'' Tang said. ``I will miss it because it has become part of my daily life.''

Tang spent about HK$2,000 on blankets and clothes. ``The pricey items were really a bargain,'' she said.

Promoter Yip So-ching, 50, who worked at the store for about seven years, said that fellow workers and customers are all amicable and cordial.

``The most enjoyable part of my job is chatting with customers, especially the elderly, when we are not bogged down in work. We talk about everything,'' Yip said.

A saleswoman, surnamed Soo, had worked in the Lok Fu store for four years. ``There is care and congeniality. Everyone will miss it so much,'' said Soo, who will relocate to a new branch in Whampoa Garden. ``All my fellow workers will be dispersed to different stores. I hope I can get used to the new working environment.''

Kenny Young, 29, drove from Tsuen Wan with his sister and girlfriend to spend HK$1,800 on blankets, pots and underwear.

``Despite the fact the economy is recovering, shoppers still spend prudently for reasonably priced items,'' Young said.

A spokesman for the Link Reit said the department store APiTA is expected to open this year in Lok Fu Plaza.

The block vacated by Jusco will be renovated to improve movement between different sections of the mall.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Car L* :


----------



## caelus (Jan 21, 2009)

^^^ one of the ugliest building in the world


----------



## premeet01245 (May 18, 2010)

hkskyline said:


> Introduction
> Formerly an industrial area, *Kowloon Bay* is emerging as a secondary financial district. Located in the eastern part of Kowloon, there have been numerous redevelopments and new skyscrapers have popped up in recent years. This thread will keep track of projects happening in this exciting part of town.
> 
> Location :
> ...


nice my self vipi I want to watch it from near


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*AEON boss looks on bright side in Kowloon Bay*
The Standard
Thursday, June 03, 2010

Chain store AEON (0984) is about to pump as much as HK$100 million into expansion in the second half of the year.

That was revealed yesterday as AEON opened a HK$30 million store at MegaBox in Kowloon Bay.

It aims to open one store in Dongguan and three to four supermarkets in Shenzhen and Guangzhou, said Lam Man-tin, managing director of AEON Stores (Hong Kong).

Another Kowloon Bay store is also on the cards. "Economic growth in Kowloon Bay is very strong and we believe the market in this area is large enough to support another three to four stores," Lam said.

On average, he added, new AEON stores break even within 18 months and generate profit within four years. He is confident, however, that the MegaBox store will perform better than that.

Lam warned that Hong Kong's retail sector - though robust in the first quarter - may slow in the second half. Still, he said, while sentiment might be affected by Beijing's curbs and turmoil in Europe, positive growth is expected.

With HK$1.9 billion cash in hand at the end of 2009, Lam said, AEON could comfortably commit to investment of up to HK$100 million for stores and supermarkets opening in the SAR and the mainland.

All 14 AEON stores in southern China have done better this year compared to 2009.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ming10120* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Greenery cools concrete jungle*
1 November 2010
South China Morning Post



















The ultimate green office is likely to be a virtual one - and the prospect of more companies striving to reduce their carbon footprint will be a welcome prospect for serviced office providers.

Some business centre owners in the United States have resorted to calculating reductions in carbon emissions made by companies that use their offices. One report, circulated by The McLeland Group, trumpeted a 94 per cent drop when a virtual office was used rather than a shared physical space. The results usually contribute to an alluring marketing campaign, as working in an office takes a toll on the environment with greater vehicle use. This places a strain on scarce resources, such as water and energy, and encourages development that can swallow open spaces.

While the virtual office is being increasingly used by companies and sole traders, who rely on a prestige address and exclusive phone line based in the central business district as they travel or work from home, physical locations are becoming more environmentally friendly.

Hong Kong is not the only city said to have suffered from heightened heat induced by the "wall effect" of rows of tall buildings that prevent air circulation. Greenery has been laid atop office towers in Chicago to create about four million sqft of gardens aimed at cooling the concrete jungle during summer. Similar methods have been adopted in Europe and, while the scientific benefits may be debatable, the aesthetic qualities are more pleasing.

While limited space, utility equipment and machine rooms on top of many office buildings in Hong Kong prevent landscape gardening on an impressive scale, big developers are at least seeing the benefits of factoring greenery into buildings.

*One example is Sino's Exchange Tower in Kowloon Bay that lays claim to be the first office building in Hong Kong with a green balcony on each floor. The building also includes "podium garden" restaurants on its second floor and a sky garden on the 15th floor that is used for staff meetings, lunches and social gatherings.*

Yet, despite such efforts and the heralding of greener credentials, eco-friendly fixtures and fittings are still hard to find, particularly when offices are being refurbished on a tight budget. According to a report by property industry magazine RFP, organisations flush with cash - such as government projects, big law firms and banks - are driving the demand for green building products.

More institutions are also eager to gain Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design certification, which is the world standard for green buildings and may raise their standing among environmentally conscious investors.

Industry watchers say the good news for the green lobby is that mainland developers are also aiming for greener buildings when it comes to office development. But it all comes down to planning to ensure budgets and project deadlines can ensure offices can be made nearly as green as the green, green grass of home.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Prior posted by *Car L* :

*133 Hoi Bun Road 
Kwun Tong 
(last post 612)*

*2010 Nov *









*2011 March*
*133 Hoi Bun Road*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Prior posted by *Car L* :

*Octa Tower* 
*(8 Lam Chak Street 九龍灣臨澤街8號)* (See Post 589)


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

4/9


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

4/24


----------



## CarlisleSg (May 3, 2011)

I heard from my friends about new developments in the Kowloon Bay area. So I had to see for myself. I'm planning to visit HongKong by the end of the year, I hope to see the new hotels and buildings.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

CarlisleSg said:


> I heard from my friends about new developments in the Kowloon Bay area. So I had to see for myself. I'm planning to visit HongKong by the end of the year, I hope to see the new hotels and buildings.


Or you can see the emerging skyline from across the harbour in North Point / Quarry Bay like in the photos I posted.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Kowloon East offers much affordability*
The Standard
Thursday, July 28, 2011










Hong Kong, being the world's most expensive commercial real estate market, has seen fierce competition for premium Grade A office space.

But too much emphasis has been placed on the Central business district over supply shortage, surging rents and affordability.

Expensive office rents may cause firms to consider opportunities in other Asian financial centers, such as Singapore.

In Hong Kong, there is ample new office supply in the rapidly emerging commercial district of Kowloon East, providing adequate, affordable space to existing, expanding and new occupants.

Over the past several years, completion of new Grade A office developments in the district, together with their competitive offerings, have attracted several major tenants to relocate from traditional areas such as Central or Tsim Sha Tsui.

For instance, the insurance sector - including Manulife, Zurich and AIA - has adopted this change in attitude.

In fact, spurred by new infrastructure developments of the Sha Tin- Central Link (upon full completion in 2020, connecting Sha Tin to Central via Kai Tak), and the gradual development of the decentralized commercial hub of Kai Tak, more tenants have changed their perceptions of the Kowloon East area, mainly defined as Kwun Tong and Kowloon Bay.

Sourcing and manufacturing companies, such as Nike and Siemens, for example, have established greater presences in Kowloon East, moving from Tsim Sha Tsui.

As of this month, the sourcing and manufacturing sector comprise 23 percent of tenants in Kowloon East, compared with a paltry 2percent in 2009.

This resulted in a narrowing rental gap between Tsim Sha Tsui and Kowloon East - down to HK$14 per square foot from HK$17 psf - given the current monthly average rent of HK$43 psf in Tsim Sha Tsui, and HK$29 psf in Kowloon East, an all-time high for that area.

Following the 17 percent hike in Grade A office rents in Kowloon East during the first half of 2011, we expect growth momentum to taper off to 8 percent for the second half.

Joanne Lee is an assistant manager of research and advisory at Colliers International. The real estate consultancy has integrated teams of specialists to speed up success for institutional and private clients by developing solutions to give their properties a competitive business advantage.

E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/24


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/moodforlove


----------



## hiiamdib (Apr 25, 2007)

what's up with the mountains being layered?


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

hiiamdib said:


> what's up with the mountains being layered?


it's a quarry


----------



## Stavel Hilston (Aug 13, 2011)

Get out Kowloon Hotel, turn right twice. You are now in front of Star Ferry. Get in Star Ferry and turn LEFT (not right as most others) and take the ferry to Wanchai.


___________________
software downloads|free download|software


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Office to drive East Kowloon business hub*
The Standard
Tuesday, January 10, 2012

Details have been released of a proposed office to transform East Kowloon into a second central business district at a cost of HK$19 million a year.

The Kowloon East Development Office will be headed by a directorate- level principal government town planner and their deputy will be a government architect.

They will be supported by 16 staff in the planning, architectural, engineering and development departments.

The tenure of the office will initially be for one year and its operations will be reviewed after that.

A Development Bureau spokesman said a new office is needed to implement the Energizing Kowloon East project.

"This is a very new project ... If we set the period too long, it will lack the flexibility that we need," he said.

The office will act as a coordinator among departments, invite local and overseas companies to the SAR, and foster public discussion on the project.

It will also provide a one-stop advisory service to private-sector land- development proposals.

The multibillion dollar Kowloon East project was proposed by Chief Executive Donald Tsang Yam-kuen in his October policy address.

It aims to turn Kai Tak, Kowloon Bay and Kwun Tong into a central business district twice the size of Central, and provide an area of 540,000 square meters for domestic and non-domestic use.

The three-phase project is expected to be completed in 2021. It will feature an elevated monorail, 11-kilometer promenade, entertainment facilities, outdoor performance areas and water-sports activities.

The government estimates the project will create around 600 posts for professionals and other staff, and 6,200 jobs for laborers.

Meanwhile, the bureau will not extend the term of the Development Opportunities Office which expires in June. Unfinished projects will be passed onto the Kowloon East Development Office and other branches under the bureau.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*SDEV's speaking notes (works policy areas) tabled at LegCo Finance Committee Special Meeting*
Government Press Release _Excerpt_
Wednesday, March 7, 2012

Following is the English translation of the speaking notes (works policy areas) of the Secretary for Development, Mrs Carrie Lam, tabled at the Finance Committee Special Meeting in the Legislative Council today (March 7):

Chairman,

Energizing Kowloon East

The Chief Executive announced in the 2011-12 Policy Address that we will adopt a visionary, co-ordinated and integrated approach to expedite the transformation of Kowloon East, comprising the Kai Tak Development area and the two former industrial areas, Kwun Tong and Kowloon Bay, into an alternative central business district. We have received overwhelming support for the initiatives on Energizing Kowloon East from the community since the announcement of the Policy Address. Stakeholders' responses to our briefings have been positive and the general feedback is that the Government should execute this blueprint with determination, speed and extensive public engagement.

For early implementation of this initiative, we are planning to create a new Kowloon East Development Office (KEDO) under the Works Branch of the Development Bureau to steer, supervise and monitor the development of Kowloon East.

Subject to the approval of the Finance Committee of the Legislative Council in April, we will first create the two directorate posts of Head of KEDO and Deputy Head of KEDO for one year starting from July 1, 2012.

During its initial year, KEDO will develop the long-term institutional set-up for Energizing Kowloon East, the best mix of talents in the team and the most appropriate mode of development to cater for the transformation of Kowloon East, in particular the special characteristics of the highly developed areas in Kwun Tong and Kowloon Bay. The KEDO's work portfolio is wide-ranging. It includes the preparation of various studies to improve traffic and enhance streetscape and greening, and co-ordination with government bureaux and departments to expedite the proposals on transformation of Kowloon East.

We have set up a preparatory team in mid-February to kick-start the immediate co-ordination work for the transformation of Kowloon East and prepare for the establishment of KEDO so as to rise up to the challenges posed by the range and volume of work in the future.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Project with potential to rise in East Kowloon *
The Standard
Monday, September 03, 2012

West Kowloon - we've all heard much about the plans for this area, but what will its counterpart, Kowloon East, be like?

Last year, the government announced that this district would be a so-called CBD2, adding to Central, Admiralty and Wan Chai.

Ling Kar-kan, head of the Development Bureau's Energizing Kowloon East Office, said small businesses and creative industries will not be swept away as a result.

The district will be revived as a business hub, but it seems there will be an "energizing Kowloon East" initiative to go with it, supporting small enterprises and communities within the ambit of creative industries. 

Whether this will pan out as envisioned is, of course, yet to be seen, but there is now a fundamental shift in terms of cultural thinking and attitude. It brings to bear the awareness on many levels that Hong Kong can no longer depend upon the traditional and singular use of finance and banking to anchor itself to the international playing field.

Cultural activities, as a core identity tenet, are now increasingly ingrained in the minds of policymakers, movers and shakers. As an area of immense diversity, it makes sense to build the grassroots artistic community in Kowloon East.

What is essential, however, is what will be the level of bureaucracy and government involvement in the project, which ultimately determines the success of a promising project that has big potential.

Architectural critic Nicholas Ho and art historian Stephanie Poon don't always see eye to eye.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*East Kowloon rises to office challenge*
The Standard
Wednesday, November 07, 2012

Will the latest crackdown on the residential property market have the desired cooling effect on soaring home prices? It'll take some time to assess if there is any impact.

But the smart money is already swamping the commercial property market. Along with offices and shops, car parking spaces are being snapped up. In a space of two days, Chinachem sold several hundred parking spots.

Amid this robust demand for commercial premises, development minister Paul Chan Mo-po assures us there's no need to worry about supply, since there will be ample office space and associated facilities in East Kowloon.

But while the conceptual plan was inherited from the last administration, the current government is left to provide the essential elements.

Where exactly is the East Kowloon that Chan spoke about yesterday at the Kwun Tong District Council meeting? It includes the huge strip from Kai Tak and Kowloon Bay to Kwun Tong.

If 45 percent of the SAR's office space was located in East Kowloon last year, Chan tips the proportion will hit 50 percent in 2013, and in the end, it'll be double the size of the Central district.

Over the past decade, Grade A office space in Kwun Tong and Kowloon Bay jumped 2 times to 15 million square feet.

East Kowloon is an important project, and its completion will directly impact Hong Kong's economic success.

The shortage of office space isn't anything new.

All developable land in Central is used up, and redevelopment of old buildings can only generate a limited supply of premium office space in the prime business district. Areas like Wan Chai, Quarry Bay and Tai Kok Tsui are either developed or patched.

There have been warnings that we lag competitors in the mainland and the Asian region in the provision of office space. If we don't want to lose out in the long term, we have to catch up - quick.

But can Chan deliver this important East Kowloon project free of the obstruction threatening the northeastern New Territories development, or the political compromise awaiting the West Wing of the old SAR government headquarters?

They fall under Chan's bailiwick, and it's clear the government is under pressure to yield to opposition.

While the West Wing redevelopment may be a project to be sacrificed, the East Kowloon plan definitely is not. Every effort must be made to ensure smooth progress.

If Chan has learned from the northeastern New Territories debacle, he'd better start now to engage residents and other stakeholders in East Kowloon to explain what the government has exactly in mind for the region.

Increasing public understanding of the plan will help foster agreement and avoid unnecessary future bickering.

Allowing it to be blocked by opposition at the last minute is simply not an option.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Kowloon East looks best for business*
The Standard
Monday, January 14, 2013

As an international trading and financial capital, Hong Kong is sitting on a huge advantage to become one of the most vibrant cities in the world.

Office space has always been in great demand ever since the economic boom back in the 1970s. However, with the need for such commercial property rising and the limited land in urban areas, new solutions must be found to cater for current and future demands.

Despite Kowloon East being thought of as a distant and less developed place, it has the greatest potential to become the new Central Business District, even bigger than Central or Causeway Bay.

Kowloon East comprises Kai Tak, Kowloon Bay, Ngau Tau Kok and Kwun Tong districts. With part of the Kai Tak site earmarked for an international cruise terminal, visitor flow in and out of the area will enhance current and future commercial activities.

Kowloon East has a total area of 488 hectares and currently houses around 25,000 offices and employs about 200,000 people. However, the hidden potential of the district goes far beyond just serving the cruise terminal or local users.

During the past decade, out of the untapped 5.4 million square meters of office space, Kowloon East accounted for about 46percent of Hong Kong's supply of new office space. If it were to realize its full capacity, it could double what Central presently offers.

Besides, Kowloon East cannot be said to be a remote location as it has MTR and road networks throughout the district.

Taking such factors into account, we must step back and take a hard look into the future to resolve many of the issues that may crop up.

These include: the harmony and interrelationships between existing industrial estates and current or future office buildings, room for this new CBD to expand through the coming decades, catering to the growing demand for office space and looking at a new township nearby to feed off Kowloon East.

Although these are niggling questions, one thing for sure is the need for a new CBD is long due.

Architectural critic Nicholas Ho and art historian Stephanie Poon don't always see eye to eye.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*LINK defends splashy move *
The Standard _Excerpt_
Thursday, January 29, 2015



















Link REIT (0823) management defended its groundbreaking move to splash some HK$10 billion on a commercial project in Kwun Tong, denying it is turning into a property developer.

The shopping malls operator reassured unitholders that income distribution per unit will not be affected by the hefty spending.

"We don't see Link REIT becoming a property developer as some commentators and analysts have incorrectly described us," said George Hongchoy Kwok-lung, chief executive of The Link Management.

His remarks came after the firm, together with Nan Fung Group, won a bid to develop a site in Kwun Tong for HK$5.86 billion on Tuesday. The Link has a 60 percent stake in the joint venture, for which investment is expected to top HK$10.5 billion.

Since funds will be raised through bond issuance, the impact on income distribution to unitholders will be minimal, according to the firm. It said while debt ratio may climb to 13.4 percent, that remains well below a regulatory ceiling of 45 percent.

The project will feature grade A office buildings with shopping and parking areas.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Move over West Kowloon, Hong Kong's East Kowloon set for cultural blooming*
19 November 2015
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_










The city's latest cultural hub is set to become an "oasis" in East Kowloon and a space for budding arts groups to shine, the cultural official in charge has said.

Elaine Yeung Chi-lan, assistant director of the Leisure and Cultural Services Department, places high hopes on the East Kowloon Cultural Centre, which will turn a 2.16 hectare site in Ngau Tau Kok into a user-friendly performing arts complex ready for use by 2021.

"I hope it will be the most practical and accessible facility, an oasis rather than a shrine, for anyone - artists and residents alike," said the official, who is a veteran of various venues.

The $4.1 billion project, she added, aimed to bring out the "smart city" image of Hong Kong as much as the $21.6 billion West Kowloon Cultural District, but in a very different way.

"We don't aim at world-class performers or programmes like those at West Kowloon. We are more for small and medium local performing arts groups and young artists, and the sizes of various venues at the centre reflect that," she said, adding that it would not be tourist-oriented.

There will be five venues at the East Kowloon hub, including a 1,200-seat multi-purpose hall and a 550-seat theatre, plus three smaller halls of 120 to 250 seats for music, drama and dance.

"These halls in different capacities make the box office more manageable for young arts groups. The design is also more cozy for audiences," she said.

A performing platform for young artists became a pressing issue after government arts subsidies produced a bevy of graduates. Applications to use venues rose 184 per cent in the 10 years to 2014, and as many as 90 per cent were turned down last year.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Goldin boost for Kowloon East as top office location *
Nov. 18, 2016 
The Standard _Excerpt_ 

Kowloon East has overtaken Wan Chai - Causeway Bay as Hong Kong's second- largest office market in terms of office floor space, a report by global real estate services firm Jones Lang LaSalle says. 

The jump came after the completion of Goldin Financial Global Centre in Kowloon Bay, which added 602,400 square feet to the grade A office stock in Kowloon East. 

The area now has a total office space of 15.4 million sq ft - second to Central, which has a total office space of 24.3 million sq ft as of the end of October. 

Wan Chai-Causeway Bay has 14.9 million sq ft of office space. 

"With its big office floors and low rents, Kowloon East will continue to attract businesses from Hong Kong Island," said Alex Barnes, head of Hong Kong markets at JLL. 

The government announced plans to develop Kowloon East - which comprises Kai Tak, Kwun Tong and Kowloon Bay - into an alternate central business district in 2011. 

US investment bank JP Morgan recently pre-rented 225,000 sq ft of office space at a Kowloon East commercial property co-developed by Link REIT and Nan Fung Group on 77 Hoi Bun Road. It is expected to be completed in 2019, with monthly rent estimated to top HK$30 per sq ft. 

In July, German car manufacturer Volkswagen moved its office from Causeway Bay to Billion Centre in Kowloon Bay. And American personal care company Kimberly Clarke moved from Causeway Bay to Crocodile Centre in Kwun Tong in August. 

Data from JLL showed that office monthly rent in Kowloon East was HK$33.80 per sq ft as of the end of October. Rents in Central stood at HK$110.40 per sq ft and Wan Chai- Causeway Bay at HK$63.60.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The Kai Tak Cruise Terminal by eddieip, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Opinion: Is a Kowloon East CBD for real or just a planner’s dream?*
New office supply growth in East Kowloon is seen to have surpassed the pace of infrastructure development in the area, but it remains to be seen if the area will take off as the next CBD
May 9, 2017
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_

The new HKSAR administration may offer new directions for Hong Kong, but we will have to wait and see. Being a veteran of the commercial leasing sector, forgive me for having my own expectations (if not high) for the commercial property market.

The idea of Kowloon East becoming a CBD2 is definitely not something new, but will this idea be realised or is it just a planner’s pipe dream?

The long-term severe shortage of commercial space in traditional core business districts has been pushing developers and tenants to look for office space in rising star locations such as Kowloon East, Wong Chuk Hang and Cheung Sha Wan for some time.

Carrie Lam Cheng Yuet-ngor, the chief executive-elect who, let’s not forget, used to be in charge of the Development Bureau, was one of the core members to advocate turning Kowloon East into CBD2.

This is one reason why I am inclined to hold high hopes for the upcoming development blueprint for this neighbourhood. Looking at what the government has proposed to date, the aspiration is to build a business location on a par with Central. Problems with realising this vision are already apparent, however, as new office supply in Kowloon East has surpassed the speed of local infrastructure development and the legacy transport network is currently unable to support the traffic generated by the large number of office tenants who already call the area home.

As temporary oversupply of commercial space in Kowloon East looks likely, the government has recently placed more emphasis on launching sites in Cheung Sha Wan and Wong Chuk Hang, putting a “brake” on fast-developing Kowloon East. Call me a worrywart, but this situation, while expedient in the short term, may hinder the development of Kowloon East in the long run. In stimulating the development of commercial space, tenant mix plays an extremely significant role.

If we take a look at the tenant mix in Kowloon East, most occupants are what we call “support-function business arms” such as accounting functions or human resources while traditional CBDs such as Central and Admiralty still house the front-of-house staff who serve clients directly. This is shaping an impression that Kowloon East is a second-tier consideration for tenants in finding commercial space and any equivalence of this neighbourhood with the traditional CBDs or even an international CBD may not be realistic.

More : http://www.scmp.com/property/hong-k...-kowloon-east-cbd-real-or-just-planners-dream


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Harborfront offices on the way*
The Standard _Excerpt_
Jun 6, 2017 










Link REIT (0823) and Nan Fung Group are jointly developing the Quayside on Kwun Tong harborfront, providing about 900,000 square foot of lettable space which comprises more than 90 percent office space.

About 220,000 sq ft of office floor has been preleased to JPMorgan, said George Hongchoy, chief executive of Link Asset Management.

The Quayside has 23 stories, with each floor having 50,000 square feet. It also has a three-story retail podium and three levels of underground parking. Its 400 parking spaces will have electric vehicle chargers. 

The property also includes a podium garden of about 23,000 sq ft. Completion of the project is expected in the first half of 2019.

The grade-A commercial building is said to be taking shape as more multinational firms are moving into the area. The indicative rent level is about HK$30 to HK$40 per sq ft.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_1230449-Pano by YKevin1979, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Eastern Kowloon, Hong Kong by snapcat101, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

"3 + 1" ... (ii) by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Rise and shine: properties snapped up in Kowloon East*
Construction activity in the district is proceeding at a frantic pace – especially in the Kai Tak development area, which has become a hot spot for residential properties
November 23, 2017
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_

Along with Tsuen Wan and Yuen Long, Kai Tak has been a hot spot for home sales this year. At least 2,522 new homes had been sold off-plan in the five residential developments in the Kai Tak area by mid-October, according to closings filed with the Land Registry.

In the year to October, China Overseas sold 489 flats at One Kai Tak – including the first and second phases, both of which have been completed – at an average price of

HK$20,621 per square foot.

K&K Property managed to sell 726 flats at Victoria Skye at an average price of HK$20,660 per square foot by mid-October, according to Land Registry records, accounting for over 88 per cent of stock availability.

Tony Cheng, K&K Property’s investment manager, says the project’s sales have generated more than HK$7 billion of revenue for the company. About 96 flats at Victoria Skye remained up for grabs by early October, including special units, he adds.

Over the same period, Poly Property offloaded 423 units, at an average price of HK$21,185 per square foot, at the 930-unit Vibe Centro, while about 700 units at K. City, built by K. Wah, were sold at an average price of HK$20,896 per square foot.

Tony Wan, general manager,Hong Kong property sales and marketing at K. Wah, says the company sold more than 940 homes in the first eight months of the year, generating revenue of over HK$9 billion, a record amount for the company in recent years.

K. Wah is also working on another Kai Tak site, with a total buildable floor area of 574,270 sq ft, which it bought last December for HK$5.868 billion, or about HK$10,200 per square foot in terms of accommodation value.

More : http://www.scmp.com/special-reports...annual-edition/article/2119255/rise-and-shine


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8 Bay East
News article in Chinese : http://orientaldaily.on.cc/cnt/finance/20161130/00204_002.html

DSC_6229 by Martin Ng, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Cameras to capture illegal parking, dumping*
The Standard_ Excerpt_
Feb 20, 2018 

Authorities will be testing "smart city" systems in Kowloon East to detect illegal parking and filled recycling bins.

Brenda Au Kit-ying, leader of the Development Bureau's Energizing Kowloon East office, said trucks often unload goods illegally in the district, causing traffic congestion.

Speaking in a radio interview, Au said authorities will test a "curbside loading/unloading bay management system" on How Ming Street and Hoi Bun Road.

CCTVs will be installed on the street to monitor traffic, with image analysis technology used to see if vehicles are occupying a space too long.

"If you film the vehicle, you can see if it has changed in shape, if the car has been stopped for 10 minutes, and it hasn't changed in shape, it is definitely not loading or unloading," she said.

In the early stages of the pilot scheme, Au said the information collected will not be used to prosecute drivers. But the data will be sent to the police, who may take appropriate action.

She said the equipment will be installed in the next quarter, and authorities hope to use it to monitor "black-spots" of illegal parking in Kowloon East.

"Smart bins" are also coming to the district. Au said sensors will be installed on 30 recycling bins to detect how full they are, so contractors will know when to empty them.

The Energizing Kowloon East office will also extend its efforts in San Po Kong, she said. The office also rolled out a mobile application called "My Kowloon East" in late 2016, which has a smart feature showing the availability of parking spaces in the area.

Civic Party lawmaker and Kwun Tong district councilor Jeremy Tam Man-ho questioned whether the CCTVs will help reduce illegal parking in the area. He said they may help monitor illegal waste dumping, as that doesn't happen regularly.


----------

